# Chicago - Snow Ex 1075 $1200.00



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Snow Ex 1075 that was lightly used for 1 season. Complete with wire harness, controller and brackets. $1200.00 for more info please text me. 847 815-2305.


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump


----------

